# 19s worth the wait ???



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

How may people are gonna wait for the 19s in November ? I really want to be one of the first with the mk2 but I REALLY want a set of 19" RS4s 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mk 2 definately needs 19's. I was thinking this when I saw the mk2 on the launch. Make it look so much more chunkier or 'beefier' as someone else put on this forum .

For the moment I am content with my current wheels on my classic


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Its got 2 have 19`s

8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jam225 said:


> How may people are gonna wait for the 19s in November ? I really want to be one of the first with the mk2 but I REALLY want a set of 19" RS4s 8)


The launch wheels shitty.

The RS4s will be definitive MKII wheel, in the same way the 9 spokes defined the mkI. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just get replicas. That's what I'm gonna do. Although ordering DVD satnav means I have to wait until January next year, anyway. 

I like the standard 3.2 10 spoke well. The turbine thing is rubbish. But yes, 19 inches look best. But how will they ride?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to hang out for 19's in Nov, probably the double spoke 7 arm ones.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Audi use 255/35ZR19" tyres on the 19" wheels for the Mk2, that is more tyre than 235/35ZR19" used on Mk1 TT's.
It is even possible to use 9x20" wheels with 245/30ZR20" tyres.

Hans.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why stop at 19"? Go for 20" so you can be the first with the biggest wheels and be happy. :wink:



> I really want to be one of the first with the mk2 but I REALLY want a set of 19" RS4s


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: TBH the styles of the 18s dont do it for me, for me its about aesthetics not biggest being best :wink:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Also looking to spec the car with the 19" seven arm double spokes.


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

Not me - 19 or 20 inch wheels and 30 or 35 section tyres equals crap handling and no compliance in real world driving.

Only good for posing at 25 mph (or driving on race tracks).

Glas to see from the specs that the car has 50 section tyres as standard (45's might have been better,but Audi engineers know better than me).


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

original_tt said:


> Only good for posing at 25 mph.


You'll be seeing plenty of them running around Aberdeen then :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I remember some forum member saying how the ride was affected when they went from 17" to 18" in the current TT.

Maybe you need 18" for every day driving and 20" for shows etc? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not going to get 19s. I like the Std 18s on the 3.2 (10 spokes i think).


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not going to get 19s. I like the Std 18s on the 3.2 (10 spokes i think).


 [smiley=cheers.gif] Ditto


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

from what i've seen from some club members BBS are class. just opt for a set of these. then you could use the standard set as winter or if your :twisted: track


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Yup, deciding on 18's or 19's and then the choices within those sizes is really tricky. I'm stuck.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

TomA said:


> Yup, deciding on 18's or 19's and then the choices within those sizes is really tricky. I'm stuck.


Me too.
Shame we can't see side profile with all wheel options unless IceMan can weave his magic :?: 
Haven't seen a good coment yet about the Turbines. Is anyone going to go for them ?


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

People don't seem to like the turbines but I reckon they're quite nice. They go in at the middle like my qS wheels and that usually looks pretty good. Haven't discounted them yet especially as I'm not really sure of the delivery date for RS4 wheels (ordering in Nov or delivery in Nov?)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TomA said:


> People don't seem to like the turbines but I reckon they're quite nice. They go in at the middle like my qS wheels and that usually looks pretty good. Haven't discounted them yet especially as I'm not really sure of the delivery date for RS4 wheels (ordering in Nov or delivery in Nov?)


Tosh confirm with his dealer that those dates are for ordering.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> TomA said:
> 
> 
> > People don't seem to like the turbines but I reckon they're quite nice. They go in at the middle like my qS wheels and that usually looks pretty good. Haven't discounted them yet especially as I'm not really sure of the delivery date for RS4 wheels (ordering in Nov or delivery in Nov?)
> ...


Oh damn. At least it saves us Â£750 up front though! Will have to retro-fit.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> The RS4s will be definitive MKII wheel, in the same way the 9 spokes defined the mkI. 8)


Don't agree that the 9 spokes define the mk1. I think the original competition alloys (17" BTW) define the mk1. You hardly see any around now, but they were on the original launch car of the mk1 and still IMO look the best. The ubiquitous 9 spokes for me still look like an add on to spice up the car halfway through its life. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I actually quite like the turbines. When I first saw them I thought -oh they're nice.

And I don't think the Comp wheels define the TT - I think the six-psokes do.

They were on both the TT and TTS concept cars as well as the launch flagship - the comps were alwasy an additional extra.

That's not to say I don't like them thoguh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

raven said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > The RS4s will be definitive MKII wheel, in the same way the 9 spokes defined the mkI. 8)
> ...


I like the compos too. I think the older 4x4 TT look really good with them on, however everyone seems to what to put RS4's on.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I actually quite like the turbines. When I first saw them I thought -oh they're nice.
> 
> And I don't think the Comp wheels define the TT - I think the six-psokes do.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right about the six spokes defining the TTC. I was thinking of the TTR - the first pictures I saw of the TTR had the comps on - it was a test in Car magazine of a green car with a green hood and no spoiler. Looked fantastic, and I ordered a similar car (in black though) soon afterwards.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just a point going for 19's will add about Â£50 per tyre everytime you change one


----------

